# Pregnant Hissing Cockroach?



## Sarahmonster (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello!  I found this site looking for information on pregnant Hissing Cockroaches.  Ironically enough my Fiance brought me two home from work, this is ironic because he's in pest control haha.  Anyways. He brought home what he THOUGHT were two males, when in fact I'm pretty sure now that one is a female. 

I had been noticing for a few weeks now that she looks really fat and seemed like her shell was starting to split a little bit, naturally I thought maybe she/he was getting ready to molt.  Then yesterday I got a really good look at her and just had to make sure it wasn't a pregnant female instead of a soon to be molting boy.  Well, I did some research online and now I'm pretty (99%) sure that SHE Is a female and is getting ready to pop!! 

I was just curious if there was any sure signs to tell?  We attempted to get the two males so that I wouldn't have this problem, but now I've become to attached to them I'm worried that if this is the case she might not make it through the pregnancy, I've watched videos on Youtube and it looks rough :/

I am basically just looking for any information I can get at this point.  I want to make sure that I can care for them properly!  Thanks so much!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 12, 2012)

I started out with 2 pair on a whim and quickly learned how well these guys crawl on virtually any surface and how little of a space they need to wiggle out of their enclosure.  Spread a barrier of vaseline around the top of the enclosure if you don't want to see them free ranging.  Above 80+F  and fed weekly(they will consume almost anything...leftover produce and something w/ a fair amount of protein will suffice), mine have continually reproduced.  If you intend to have a colony, increase the surface area by adding a good number of hides.  Try to maximize your vertical space...you will need it after a year or so.


----------



## Dark (Sep 12, 2012)

Pregnancy isn't really a life threatening thing for Hissers, just put a coat of vaseline around the top of whatever container you are keeping them in and make it about an inch high. Males have two large bumps or horns on their pronotum (which is the piece above their head), females have bumps too but they are usually much less predominate and transition smoother into the pronotum. Females are usually longer and thinner then males which are usually slightly shorter and stockier. Even if the female has babies and you didn't want her to, they are just as easy to care for as the adults. Food, some moisture, and some surface area. Good Luck.

Eric


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 12, 2012)

I switched to applying olive oil with a small sponge about 4 years ago to keep them from climbing.  I apply it within a few inches of the substrate all the way to the top.  After 5 or so times of applying it, I now only have to reapply it once or twice a year.  Maybe a extra long lasting slippery component accumulates after a while, I really don't know but it's been working over here.  At night I can see the nymphs at about 3 inches high and can't go any further up the glass.  It's OK to let the oil run down to the sub, they eat it up with apparently no ill effects.  The sides seem kind of "seasoned" now, like an iron skillet.


----------



## Sarahmonster (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

I did go ahead and put the Vaseline on there because I had a feeling that that might be an issue lol.  I also put foil over their screen top and then poked smaller air holes in it as a second measure of precaution. I was a little worried that might be too little air flow for them but I check on them quite often and they seem to be doing fine. 

I'm glad to hear that the babies don't require any extra care and attention!  I always keep the tank at around 85F-90F and make sure their humidity is nice and moist in there!  

I've been feeding them crushed up (High quality) cat food and also scraps from veggies. They really seem to love fresh veggies! 

Again, thanks for putting my mind at ease.  I'll have to post pictures once the babies come.  All my friends have been asking me if "I'm a grandma yet"  haha!!  They know I love my Hissers!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 13, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> I switched to applying olive oil with a small sponge about 4 years ago to keep them from climbing.  I apply it within a few inches of the substrate all the way to the top.  After 5 or so times of applying it, I now only have to reapply it once or twice a year.  Maybe a extra long lasting slippery component accumulates after a while, I really don't know but it's been working over here.  At night I can see the nymphs at about 3 inches high and can't go any further up the glass.  It's OK to let the oil run down to the sub, they eat it up with apparently no ill effects.  The sides seem kind of "seasoned" now, like an iron skillet.


Is there any stench?  I assume it "turns" and becomes rancid after awhile which I know isn't necessarily harmful to the roaches(people eat rancid oil worldwide)?  If it's pretty minute on the stink scale, I may give this a go.  Not ideal for display roaches but a good alternative to vaseline & such.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 13, 2012)

No, no bad smells.  Yeah def not good for displays, collects dust and other things, took a bad pic of seasoned glass.  I only use Hissers(young) for feeders.  And there's the original bottle of oil, I bought it for this and I cooked with some of it also when I first bought it so you can see how little I've used of it.  It aging may even help for this, who knows.  I think I got the idea from a post left by Andrew, he posted something about it a long time ago, that's when I tried it, sure has worked over here.


----------

